# Was trägt Frau unter der Radlhose ?



## Bonniefly (16. März 2011)

Hi Mädels,

was für Unterwäsche trägt ihr zum biken ?

Ciao
Manu


----------



## mtbbee (16. März 2011)

ähm ...nix .. schön Popo eincremen wenn länger gefahren wird und gut ist. Da sollte es keinen Unterschied zwischen Frauen und Männern geben, warum auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (16. März 2011)

keine.


----------



## blutbuche (16. März 2011)

nix


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. März 2011)

Habt ihr dann soviele Radunterhosen (also Hosen mit Polster) dass ihr die immer wechseln könnt oder wascht ihr jeden Tag ?
Oder nach Bedarf noch einmal umdrehen um beide Seiten zu nutzen


----------



## mtbbee (16. März 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Habt ihr dann soviele Radunterhosen (also Hosen mit Polster) dass ihr die immer wechseln könnt oder wascht ihr jeden Tag ?
> Oder nach Bedarf noch einmal umdrehen um beide Seiten zu nutzen




Nö nur eine  und die eine Woche lang und dann wird sie wie vorgeschlagen umgedreht ... also 2 Wochen reicht schon eine 


also: keine Ahnung wieviele Hosen ich habe, habe noch nicht durchgezählt, aber da ich jeden Tag fahre sinds schon 'ne ganze Menge


----------



## Nuala (16. März 2011)

ich fahre ohne gepolstere... einfach mit ganz normaler microfaser unterwäsche unter der fr-shorts.


----------



## Jule (16. März 2011)

Trage auch keine Unterwäsche unter der Radhose.
Nach langen Touren wird die Hose direkt gewaschen. Wenn ich nur kurz gefahren bin, dann ziehe ich die auch nochmal an.

Ganz wichtig: Lange (und teure) Winterhosen kaufe ich IMMER ohne Polster. Zu oft waschen will ich die nämlich nicht. Da ziehe ich dann immernoch 'ne kurze (teilweise auch preiswerte) Radose mit Polster drunter.


----------



## Principiante (16. März 2011)

He Bonniefly!
Was trägst Du denn?


----------



## mystik-1 (16. März 2011)

Unterwäsche

ich mag das nicht "ohne" drunter bei mir...


----------



## chayenne06 (16. März 2011)

NN = Natürlich Nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. März 2011)

Gerade ist mein Paket von Rose gekommen...hab mir ein paar enge Radhosen mit Polster bestellt
Mein Problem ist jetzt dass ich relativ dicke Oberschenkel hab und der Beinabschluss sehr eng ist .Hab größe 44 bestellt und trage normal 42...das sollte doch eigentlich reichen oder?
Woran merke ich ob die Hose passt(dehnen sich ja schließlich in alle richtungen)?
Hab angst dass sich vllt das Blut in den Oberschenkeln staut


----------



## Warnschild (16. März 2011)

Der Sinn des Sitzpolsters ist es, Reibung und Druckstellen zu vermindern. Beides zwecklos, wenn man darunter Unterwäsche trägt, die Rad- ist zugleich Unterhose. 

Warum sollte das Tragen einer Radhose unangenehmer/unhygienischer sein als das einer gewöhnlichen Unterhose? 

Wichtig ist das regelmäßige Waschen. Wer sich 2 oder 3 gute Hosen zulegt, kann damit notfalls auskommen. 

Da es sich um Funktionsmaterial handelt, ist es auch möglich, dabei nicht unhygienisch, sie gelegentlich von Hand auszuwaschen (bspw. auf Reisen) und schnell zu trocknen.


----------



## HiFi XS (16. März 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Gerade ist mein Paket von Rose gekommen...hab mir ein paar enge Radhosen mit Polster bestellt
> Mein Problem ist jetzt dass ich relativ dicke Oberschenkel hab und der Beinabschluss sehr eng ist .Hab größe 44 bestellt und trage normal 42...das sollte doch eigentlich reichen oder?
> Woran merke ich ob die Hose passt(dehnen sich ja schließlich in alle richtungen)?
> Hab angst dass sich vllt das Blut in den Oberschenkeln staut



Starte einen neuen Thread mit deiner Frage. Auch wenn das Thema Unterwäsche unter Polster berechtigt ist ich tippe hier eher auf Trollarbeit


----------



## mystik-1 (16. März 2011)

Bei mir scheuert nix drunter 
Fühle mich aber einfach unwohl ohne Unterhose

Und wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, wer trägt denn eine gepolsterte Unterhose?

Bitte um Link..ich suche nämlich 
Discounter hatte sie im Angebot, aber gar nicht vorrätig


----------



## Nuala (16. März 2011)

ich nicht!


----------



## Fie (16. März 2011)

Jetzt weiß ich, was ich falsch mache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (16. März 2011)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Bei mir scheuert nix drunter
> Fühle mich aber einfach unwohl ohne Unterhose
> 
> Und wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, wer trägt denn eine gepolsterte Unterhose?
> ...



bitte schön:

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr....php?VID=1300295729M1ywiw7hRVxqwKMH&naviid=37

Gruß


----------



## Daniel12 (16. März 2011)

hi Mädels,
auch wenn ich mich hier mal als mitlesender Bengel oute, bin zufällig drauf gestossen und wollte ich auch mal etwas dazu sagen.
Prinzipiell habe ich als Kerl das gleiche Problem etwas drunter zu ziehen oder nicht. Unter der eng anliegenden Radlerhose ist es eigentlich kein Thema, da zieht man(n) nix drunter, aber wie ist es bei den aktuell angesagten weiten Bikeshorts? Anfangs hab ich da auch eine Radhose mit oder ohne Polster drunter angezogen, mittlerweile bin ich - auch aus Temperaturgründen - bei "normaler" Unterwäsche aus Lycra á la Boxershort bzw. Slip gelandet. finde das recht bequem, wobei auf langen Touren eine Sitzcreme nicht schadet...
sorry nochmal falls mein Kommentar hier jemanden stört, aber auf dem Rad sind wir doch alle gleich, oder? 
Gruß, Daniel

PS: der Link zum Stadler ist für mich auch interessant, werd mich nach der dort gezeigten Hose erkundigen


----------



## Nevibikerin (17. März 2011)

wenn sie nirgens zwickt und keine Falten wirft die stören passt die Hose.





greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Gerade ist mein Paket von Rose gekommen...hab mir ein paar enge Radhosen mit Polster bestellt
> Mein Problem ist jetzt dass ich relativ dicke Oberschenkel hab und der Beinabschluss sehr eng ist .Hab größe 44 bestellt und trage normal 42...das sollte doch eigentlich reichen oder?
> Woran merke ich ob die Hose passt(dehnen sich ja schließlich in alle richtungen)?
> Hab angst dass sich vllt das Blut in den Oberschenkeln staut


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. März 2011)

Wenn du dich unwohl fühlst oder das Gefühl hast, dass die Hose einschneidet, ist sie zu eng. Da gibt es bei den verschiedenen Herstellern durchaus Unterschiede im Schnitt! Probier mal z.B. eine Protective an. Ich hab früher die Hosen vom Stadler geliebt, aber die letzten Jahre waren mir dort auch die Beinabschlüsse zu eng. Ausserdem sieht es ja endbescheuert aus, wenn dann oberhalb vom Beinabschluß die Röllchen überstehen, ne danke!


----------



## JarJarBings (17. März 2011)

Es war anfangs bissi gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ich fahre nur mit BH inzwischen, also drunter trag ich nur den BH. 
Ich hab einiges an Hosen und komm somit gut zurecht. Ich hab extra Waschmittel für Funktionskleidung und ich mach immer vor dem Waschen einen Spritzer Sagrotan Weichspüler auf das Polster.
Dass sich ein Mann hier einklinkt, naja, ich denk mal, ein Mann könnte evtl tatsächlich mal ne Hose 2x anziehen, jetzt mal rein vom Intimhygienegesichtspunkt aus. Wir Frauen müssen da ja doch etwas mehr aufpassen... 
Grundsätzlich wasch ich eigentlich immer alles nach einer normalen Tour, da die in der Regel 2-3h dauert und alles durchgeschwitzt ist.


----------



## Schnitte (17. März 2011)

bei langen Rennrad touren kommt nichts drunter
bei Freeride und Downhill trage ich normale Shorts mit Unterwäsche (naja man steht ja eh fast nur aufn Rad  zumindest im Bikepark) da zwickt dann auch nichts


----------



## Bonniefly (17. März 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> He Bonniefly!
> Was trägst Du denn?




tja ich bin noch am austesten

finde das _ganz ohne_  noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig  

Bei kurzen Touren, fahre ich am liebsten ohne Polster...

Ciao
Manu


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. März 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn du dich unwohl fühlst oder das Gefühl hast, dass die Hose einschneidet, ist sie zu eng. Da gibt es bei den verschiedenen Herstellern durchaus Unterschiede im Schnitt! Probier mal z.B. eine Protective an. Ich hab früher die Hosen vom Stadler geliebt, aber die letzten Jahre waren mir dort auch die Beinabschlüsse zu eng. Ausserdem sieht es ja endbescheuert aus, wenn dann oberhalb vom Beinabschluß die Röllchen überstehen, ne danke!



Danke für den Tipp
Hab grad mal im internet geschaut und find die protective sachen sind gar net so teuer
Hab mir die beiden mal bestellt:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0031ESDPG/ref=oss_product"]Protective Damen Short Apia: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0017T63UY/ref=oss_product"]Protective Damen Innenhose W-Baggy: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
Bei der zweiten würd ich dann ne einfache sporthose drüber ziehen...weil du hast leider recht was die röllchen betrifft 
Finde auch dieses anti-rutsch-gummi am beinabschluss extrem unbequem...krieg da so striemen un es juckt


----------



## Mausoline (17. März 2011)

Tja, da tanz ich wohl ein bißchen aus der Reihe.
Ich trag nix drunter und ich ziehe die Hose mehrmals an. Gewaschen wird bei 30 Grad und inzwischen mit Waschnüssen aus Indien. Sonstige Unterwäsche wird auch nur bis 40 Grad gewaschen.
Probleme wegen der Hygiene, Pilze oder so was,  gabs nie, ausser vor 20 Jahren, als ich die Pille genommen habe.


----------



## MarNe (17. März 2011)

Hallo! Ich stell mich nachher noch vor, obwohl ich es schon tat, aber hier bei "Ladys only" halt noch nicht.

Ich trage auch nichts drunter. Erst mal weil es sehr unangenehm werden kann, wenn der Schlübber verrutscht, da ich oft und lange unterwegs bin und weil sich eben dieser auch noch sehr schön unter der engen Radhose abzeichnet. Das finde ich persönlich sehr unschön. Gewaschen werden die Klamotten einmal die Woche, ebenfalls bei 30°. Oder auch mal 2x in der Woche, wenn es wieder etwas schlammiger geworden ist. Ja. das dazu.

Marlene

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=511832


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiBi97 (17. März 2011)

Ich halte es wie JarJarBings, drunter kommt nur noch der Sport-BH.
Die Hosen wasche ich nach 1-2 tragen, je nachdem....
Am Anfang war es sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ohne Schlüpfer habe ich nach der Tour keine Schmerzen mehr.


----------



## LaCarolina (18. März 2011)

Natürlich nix, ist doch superbequem und das Sitzpolster ist ja schliesslich dafür gemacht, 'ohne' zu fahren. Bei mir werden die nach jeder Fahrt gewaschen, egal wie lang oder kurz der Ausflug.

BH mag ich auch nicht, engt mich ein, wenns ein weisses Trikot ist, zieh ich ein Bustier drunter.


----------



## mystik-1 (19. März 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> BH mag ich auch nicht, engt mich ein, wenns ein weisses Trikot ist, zieh ich ein Bustier drunter.



Kenne ich, gerade dann, wenn man (Frau) beim Triathlon zig Klamotten drunter trägt/tragen muß.
Leider kann ich bei meiner Größe nicht ohne BH sporteln.


----------



## swe68 (19. März 2011)

Nach passenden Sport-BHs habe ich lange gesucht.
Die einzigen, die ich tragen kann, sind die von Shock Absorber.
Bei allen anderen habe ich auch das Gefühl des Einengens.


----------



## mystik-1 (19. März 2011)

*verwirrt*

auf dem Billigwaschzettel steht drauf 40°C
bei der Specialized steht Handwäsche drauf, was ich nun nicht ganz so hygienisch finden würde ohne Unterhose drunter.

Kann ich die dennoch in der Waschmaschine waschen?


----------



## chayenne06 (19. März 2011)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> *verwirrt*
> 
> auf dem Billigwaschzettel steht drauf 40°C
> bei der Specialized steht Handwäsche drauf, was ich nun nicht ganz so hygienisch finden würde ohne Unterhose drunter.
> ...




also ich wasche alle sportsachen in der maschine. habe da sogar ein sport-waschprogramm, das läuft ne halbe std. (in der kurzen version  ) und schleudert nur auf 700, und alles bei 30 Grad. 
denke unter Feinwäsche kannst es auf jeden fall auch waschen


----------



## madbuddha (19. März 2011)

Ich habe hier zwar auch nichts zu suchen aber vielleicht kann ich ja doch etwas beitragen. 

Ich wasche so jedes zweite, dritte Mal mit Sagrotan Hygienespüler. Danach riecht man nix mehr. 

Selbst nach einem Treckingurlaub waren die Klamotten wieder "rein".


----------



## HiFi XS (19. März 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Tja, da tanz ich wohl ein bißchen aus der Reihe.
> Ich trag nix drunter und ich ziehe die Hose mehrmals an. _*Gewaschen wird*_ bei 30 Grad und *inzwischen mit Waschnüssen* aus Indien.


Benutzte ich inzwischen auch. Besonders Empfehlenswert sind sie bei Sportwolle (trage ich oft). Bei Weißwäsche geht es prima mit 'Grauschleier-Fangtücher'. Waschnüsse sind bei Amazon viel preiswerter als sonst wo.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (19. März 2011)

eine Schicht Fuchspopocreme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (19. März 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> ......... Bei Weißwäsche geht es prima mit 'Grauschleier-Fangtücher'......



Gibst Du dann zu den Waschnüssen diese Grauschleier-Tücher dazu oder wie 

Hygiene Waschmittel ist total überflüssig, weil ich wasche mich doch auch


----------



## HiFi XS (19. März 2011)

Berliner Wasser ist super hart - etweder muss ich (öko) bleichmittel zugeben oder die Schmutzfangtücher. Warum die  Sind die etwa nicht ok? Ich gib immer Wasserenthärter dazu aber die Grauschleier ist trotzdem extrem.


----------



## Mausoline (19. März 2011)

Ich geb zu: Ich geb keine Bleichmittel dazu und kenn die Tücher nicht, vor Jahren hab ich mal Sauerstoffbleiche gehabt. Bei uns werden die weißen Sachen halt ein bißchen grau, aber bei den Kids überlebt das Zeug sowieso nicht so lange.


----------



## Trail-Bremse (19. März 2011)

Ich wasche meine Sportkleider mit dem Sport-Waschmittel von Persil. Das hat ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Immer OHNE! Weichspüler. Feinwaschgang bei 30° und ganz niedrige Schleuderdrehzahl. Hartnäckige Schlammflecken gehen oft mit flüssiger Gallseife raus - wenn sie frisch sind.
Alles  -egal ob Hose oder Trikot-   wird nur einmal getragen und dann gewaschen, dann riecht auch nichts. Da wir zu 2. fahren und ich Vielfahrerin bin wird die Waschmaschine immer gut voll. Schwarze Teile getrennt von hellen waschen. Rot färbt auch gerne.
Weite Radhosen gibt es oft mit einer engen Radhose mit gutem Polster drunter Z.B. die Versa-Short von Pearl-Izumi. Maloja hat auch gute Unterziehhosen mit eingenähtem Polster passend zu den weiten Shorts. Aufs Polster Sixtufit Gesäßcreme, die gibt keine Flecken, dann kann die Tour beginnen.  
Weiße Bike-Bekleidung  -vor allem die Hosen-  bekommt mit der Zeit manchmal einen Grauschleier weil die Grundfarbe gräulich ist und sich die weiße Farbe  herauswäscht. Habe bisher noch nichts gefunden was dagegen hilft. 
Hoffe euch etwas geholfen zu haben


----------



## swe68 (19. März 2011)

Gallseife (flüssig) zum Waschgang, ökologisches Waschmittel, Radhosen ins Wäschenetz.
Dann passt es bei mir (30° Mix-Gang). Ich nutze inzwischen Hygienespüler, seitdem ich ohne mal meine Wäsche aus dem Bergurlaub nicht mehr geruchsfrei bekam....


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. März 2011)

- Auf dem Rennrad: Radhose (lang/kurz) mit Polster und Creme ohne Underbux, Unterhemd (kompressierend  ) und Trikot mit ggf. Windweste, Armlinge etc.

- Auf dem MTB: Ich fahre nur noch FR/AM/DH, somit stellt sich die Frage, ob´s etwas länger bergauf geht und ob´s mich frieren wird. Wenn ja, trage ich eine Radhose (ohne Bux natürlich) und darüber eine Baggy/Freeridehose. Geht es nur in den Park oder nur bergab oder fahre ich nicht lang, reichen Boxerbuxe und Baggy. Tanga ist keine gute Idee...  

Waschen?  



Wäschesack, Waschmittel ohne Zusätze, kein Weichspüler. Ich wasche die Hosen immer, auch wenn ich nur eine halbe Stunde unterwegs wäre.  Irgendwie würde mir grausen, wenn ich sie zweimal anziehen müsste... Außerdem haben wir dann ja die Salzkristalle, die durchaus nicht angenehm auf der Haut sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (20. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> - Auf dem Rennrad: Radhose (lang/kurz) mit Polster und Creme ohne Underbux, Unterhemd (kompressierend  ) und Trikot mit ggf. Windweste, Armlinge etc.
> 
> - Auf dem MTB: Ich fahre nur noch FR/AM/DH, somit stellt sich die Frage, ob´s etwas länger bergauf geht und ob´s mich frieren wird. Wenn ja, trage ich eine Radhose (ohne Bux natürlich) und darüber eine Baggy/Freeridehose. Geht es nur in den Park oder nur bergab oder fahre ich nicht lang, reichen Boxerbuxe und Baggy. Tanga ist keine gute Idee...
> 
> ...




Sehe ich auch so.
Unter eine Radhose gehört nichts (sonst bringt das beste Polster nichts) und nach Gebrauch gehört das Teil in die Wäsche. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen unhygienisch.

Gruß


----------



## mangolassi (21. März 2011)

> Tanga ist keine gute Idee...


Die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht


----------



## mystik-1 (21. März 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht



warum nicht? 
als ich noch aus spaß 60km aufwärts pro tag gefahren bin, hatte ich das immer an und alles war ok,mhm

aber gut..ich habe ja auch keinen  puls, bin eh nicht normal


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. März 2011)

Was soll eigentlich der Wäschesack bringen? Ich wasch das Radlzeugs immer zusammen mit den anderen Sachen (allerdings 40 Grad)


----------



## gubeck (24. März 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Trage auch keine Unterwäsche unter der Radhose.
> Nach langen Touren wird die Hose direkt gewaschen. Wenn ich nur kurz gefahren bin, dann ziehe ich die auch nochmal an.
> 
> Ganz wichtig: Lange (und teure) Winterhosen kaufe ich IMMER ohne Polster. Zu oft waschen will ich die nämlich nicht. Da ziehe ich dann immernoch 'ne kurze (teilweise auch preiswerte) Radose mit Polster drunter.



Kann mich nur anschließen! Allerdings wasche ich jedesmal nach einer Tour, Wäschesack, Funktionswäschewaschmittel, 800 Umdrehungen, kein Trockner, keine pralle Sonne. Die Winterhose ohne Polster hat außerdem noch ihren Einstz beim Langlaufen und beim Joggen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. März 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich der Wäschesack bringen? Ich wasch das Radlzeugs immer zusammen mit den anderen Sachen (allerdings 40 Grad)



Er bringt, dass keine Reizverdrüsse entstehen, wenn man die teure Radlbuxe mit billigen Wasweißichwas´ Karussell fahren lässt!


----------



## Bruchpilotin (24. März 2011)

Ich kann mich Bergradlerin nur anschließen.
Ohne Bux ist einfach bequemer auch wenns am Anfang verdammt ungewohnt war...

Diesen Winter hab ich allerdings mal die Unterwäsche von odlo probiert. Da gibts ne Bux ganz ohne störende Nähte. Gut, der Saum ist genäht, aber keine Nähte an Stellen, wos weh tun könnte  Bin sehr zufrieden mit der! Und somit fahr ich auch mal öfter mit Bux. Aber definitiv ohne String


----------



## swe68 (24. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Er bringt, dass keine Reizverdrüsse entstehen, wenn man die teure Radlbuxe mit billigen Wasweißichwas´ Karussell fahren lässt!



Ganz klasse als Beilage zur Radhose oder anderen Funktionssachen sind Klamotten mit Klettverschlüssen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. März 2011)

Radhandschuhe 
Ich suche gerade nach einem Modell OHNE Klett am Handgelenk, unmöglich, sowas zu finden


----------



## BlackDeadman (24. März 2011)

http://www.motocrossgiant.com/AXO_Kicker_Gloves_p/12400a.htm Axo Kicker ist nen Handschuh ohne Klettverschluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. März 2011)

schonmal gut  Jetzt bitte mit Kurzfingern  Mit langen Fingern habe ich mich gerade eingedeckt


----------



## chayenne06 (24. März 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Radhandschuhe
> Ich suche gerade nach einem Modell OHNE Klett am Handgelenk, unmöglich, sowas zu finden



habe einen von Dakine, da ist kein Klett dran! 
schau mal auf deren seite. da gibts noch mehr ohne klett!
http://www.dakine-shop.de/de/Bike-Sport/Bike-Handschuhe


----------



## mtbbee (24. März 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> schonmal gut  Jetzt bitte mit Kurzfingern  Mit langen Fingern habe ich mich gerade eingedeckt



Vaude Race women

http://www.ciao.de/Vaude_Women_Race_Gloves_Pro__9017450


----------



## Bergteufel76 (25. März 2011)

Ich weiß bin auch im verbotenen Bereich..

Aber dieses Thema finde ich immer wieder lustig, habe auch viele Kollegen die unter der Radhose immer noch Unterwäsche tragen.
wie ja schon einige geschrieben haben, ist das nicht besonders Sinnvoll und schon gar nicht nötig. Die Radhosen sind ja speziell so hergestellt damit man eben nichts mehr drunter trägt. Bei längeren Tagestouren schwör ich aber auf die Sitzcreme von Gonso:
http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-zubehoer/sitzcreme/gonso
Die benutze ich dann auf der Radhose und am Hinterteil


----------

